# Extreme site slowdown



## Zurai (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm fairly sure the admins are already aware of this, but just in case they aren't:

I (and several others) have noticed an extreme slowdown while browsing ENWorld the last couple of days. Forum pages take upwards of 5 minutes to load during the daytime, if they load at all; my usual load time is nearly instant.

I'm not sure if it's more hacking attempts or server load due to 4E or what, but on the off chance it's not universal and the admins aren't aware of it, I thought I'd post about it.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, we had noticed...


----------



## Wystan (Jun 9, 2008)

I am still experiencing this during the normal East Coast Work hours....


----------



## Darkness (Jun 9, 2008)

It was really bad for me an hour ago, but it's been improving since then... very slowly. 

So yeah, still quite slow.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 9, 2008)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It was really bad for me an hour ago, but it's been improving since then... very slowly.
> 
> So yeah, still quite slow.



The site wasn't loading for me at all an hour ago. It seems to be back to normal, but it's definitely not blazingly fast.

Of course, it's never blazingly fast on my P3.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 9, 2008)

I had to reboot after the hackers got in... again.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2008)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I had to reboot after the hackers got in... again.



Damn hackers!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 10, 2008)

So do the hackers just do it to get their jollies, or are they setting up spam bots, or does somebody have a grudge with 4th edition?


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (Jun 10, 2008)

Besides being unreasonably slow, today, I'm getting these errors on a frequent basis:

"Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock' (11) in /shop/Connections/shopdb.php on line 13"

Also, I am seeing just simply "There has been a database error" type screens fairly regularly.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 10, 2008)

Kheti sa-Menik said:
			
		

> Besides being unreasonably slow, today, I'm getting these errors on a frequent basis:
> 
> "Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock' (11) in /shop/Connections/shopdb.php on line 13"
> 
> Also, I am seeing just simply "There has been a database error" type screens fairly regularly.



seconded


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2008)

Is(are) the root cause(s) known?

If so, is there a known solution pathway?  

I'm seeing a lot of games slowly drying up due to the amount of time it takes to post a reply or view a thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 11, 2008)

Kheti sa-Menik said:
			
		

> Besides being unreasonably slow, today, I'm getting these errors on a frequent basis:
> 
> "Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock' (11) in /shop/Connections/shopdb.php on line 13"
> 
> Also, I am seeing just simply "There has been a database error" type screens fairly regularly.



thirded


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> thirded



 Me too.  It seems it might be linked to the shop based on some of the text in there.  I'm ready to blame a certain special someone


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 11, 2008)

Chris' code apparently wants persistent connections to be available. At the time he wrote it the boards had about 1500 users online at a time so this wasn't a problem. Now that the boards hold 3000+ users at a go the server can't hold up. I disabled the option for persistent connections to improve performance, though the occasional error poking through is the unfortunate result.  

In short this isn't his fault.

The responsible code is eliminated in EN2.


----------



## blargney the second (Jun 11, 2008)

Did you get any XP or loot for it?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

Just letting you know the board seems to be firing on all cylinders right now. Really fast.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 12, 2008)

CM has been striped of a lot of query generating fluff, but I think the BIG culprit was the count of online users in the navbar - when I turned that off things when gonzo speedwise.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm still experiencing EXTREME slowdowns during the daytime. I usually browse exclusively after midnight, however, so this isn't the biggest issue for me - but I do want to check in around noon, it's damn near impossible!


----------



## Thaumaturge (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm getting frequent "Network Timeout" errors.  I don't know if this is just me, or if it is message board-wide.  I'm posting this partly to inform Morris, and partly to determine if I have a gremlin in my home network.  

Thaumaturge.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 13, 2008)

FWIW since the CM stuff was turned off I'm seeing equally responsive at all times of day.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 13, 2008)

Thaumaturge said:
			
		

> I'm getting frequent "Network Timeout" errors.  I don't know if this is just me, or if it is message board-wide.  I'm posting this partly to inform Morris, and partly to determine if I have a gremlin in my home network.
> 
> Thaumaturge.



 I've seen these too, even on dev. Further optimization coming with the code switch.


----------

